# [SOLVED] Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication



## BadgerBoy

Hello,

I recently purchased a legitimate copy of CS6 Web and Design Premium from a reputable seller, and am having the same problems.

When I put the serial code number in, I get an error message telling me that I'm not connected to the internet. I'm attaching a screencap of the error message.

I've disabled my virus software, and I still get the same message after hitting the retry button.

When I open the software, it tells me that I have to validate the software or it will stop working in 7 days.

When I hit validate, it tells me that I'm not connected to the internet, even though I'm sending and receiving emails routinely.

I've attempted to follow the directions on this page:

https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/policy-pricing/activation-network-issues.html

But they don't seem to help much. When I reach step two,"Check your hosts file", I can see both logos, however when I go to this site, https://lm.licenses.adobe.com/gdf/status.jsp , it tells me that the web page is not available. This happens in all of my browsers, including a browser that I keep "extension free."

I tried to reset the host file, but my computer won't allow me to do it, telling me that I need administrator permissions, even though I'm the only one using my laptop. I tried to follow a work around for that by right clicking on wordpad and opening as administrator, but that too didn't work still telling me that I need permissions as an administrator.

So I've opted to register offline, with a request and activation code.

I opt to validate it offline. I get a request code, and copy and past that and the serial number into the "get activation code" page, I get the activation code and past that into CS6.

Here's the frustrating part. It tells me that it was a success, that my software serial number has been validated, but then a new window opens up asking me to validate the software again, essentially starting the process all over again.

Can anyone tell me what I might be doing wrong?

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give.


----------



## BadgerBoy

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

I also found these instructions,

https://forums.adobe.com/message/4409509

But what if you have more than one browser? I use IE, Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari, and even Netscape on my computer.

Also these instructions look like they're for Windows XP, and I have windows 7 on one computer and Windows 8 on another.


----------



## DDAoN

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

Interesting problem, truly. I've installed the Adobe CS6 Master Collection on more computers than I care to count, and have never encountered this issue, though it sounds like the issue is with the hosts file, your firewall, or your certificate.

Can you copy the hosts file, or does it give you the administrative rights prompt, too? This prompt, does it have any options other than cancel?


----------



## BadgerBoy

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*



> Can you copy the hosts file, or does it give you the administrative rights prompt, too? This prompt, does it have any options other than cancel?


It won't let me do that. I attempted to alter the host file using this work around:

https://support.microsoft.com/kb/923947

But that didn't seem to work for me either.


----------



## BadgerBoy

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

Sorry,

There doesn't seem to be any other options in the prompt other than cancel.


----------



## BadgerBoy

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

Okay, I was able to save the host file by opening it up through wordpad when wordpad is run as an administrator.

However, deleting the relevant lines of code, didn't seem to do the trick. 

I'm still continuing to have the same problem where it doesn't seem to want to connect.


----------



## BadgerBoy

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

So after deleting the relevant lines in the host file, I'm still getting the same problem.

First when I start up a program in the suite, I've been starting up Photoshop, I get this first prompt:

http://i61.tinypic.com/30bd1z6.jpg

If I hit validate, I get this prompt:

http://i58.tinypic.com/oauiz8.jpg

If I hit retry, it just keeps sending me back to this prompt. So I use Task Manager to close out of it.

I then reopen Photoshop and get this prompt:

http://i61.tinypic.com/30bd1z6.jpg

I click on "HJaving trouble connecting to the internet?"

So I go through the "offline" method of validation. It asks me for a request cpode, I place that and the serial number into the website, the website then gives me an activation code, I plug that into the software, and it gives me a activation complete prompt:

http://i61.tinypic.com/qs71hu.jpg

But when I hit the launch button, it brings me right back to this:

http://i58.tinypic.com/oauiz8.jpg

Basically starting me over from scratch.


----------



## DDAoN

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

Try using an uninstaller like Revo to remove all trace of the installation and reinstall. If you continue to have trouble, post up the PDApp.log file found at:
Mac OS: In the Finder, go to Library/Logs/PDApp.log.
Windows: In Windows Explorer, go to [user name]\AppData\Local\Temp.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

when it asks for admin account, try the following for win7 and 8

Enable the (Hidden) Administrator Account on Windows 7, 8, or Vista


----------



## salnarducci

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

One thing you obviously overlooked is that you must have a "cracked" or "hacked" version of software on your system that's preventing the outgoing server verification, remove the crack, AND it's accompanying Host Files and you'll be good to go.


----------



## BadgerBoy

*Re: Installing CS6 - registration/validation/authentication*

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the input, but I finaly got this resolved.

There wasn't a cracked or hacked version of CS installed on the laptop, but there was a previous trial of CC Photoshop installed. 

I had to run a Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool, which I downloaded from Adobe, apparently this is a fairly common problem.

http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/cs5-cleaner-tool-installation-problems.html


After I did that, it installed just fine on both my laptop and my computer.

Anyway, thanks guys!


----------

